# Bismark WMA? Any good?



## kicknjunk (Aug 8, 2007)

I am coming from Wisconsin to hunt the first 4 days of the ND Bow Season. Initially I was going to hunt near Medora but failed to apply early enough for a Any Deer tag so now I am looking at moving more into the Bismark area to hunt Whitetail. Is the WMA along the Missouri river just south of Bismark any good? If not does anybody else have any other opinions on where a couple out of state guys might find some luck for a few days?


----------



## kicknjunk (Aug 8, 2007)

Anybody have any input?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think you will have a tough time having anyone tell you about "good" spots for bow hunting. If they thought they were good, they will probably be there and not want a lot of company. I would guess that there are a lot of public areas that would be good areas for bow hunting, but your best bet would be to come on out and look for yourself. Some areas might be full of deer one day and due to pressure it could change overnight.
Farmers are more apt to let a single bow hunter hunt their land than a party of gun hunters, don't be afraid to ask some landowners for permission if you see a likely looking spot.

Good luck and enjoy ND!!!


----------



## kicknjunk (Aug 8, 2007)

I realize that nobody is going to devulge information about their secret spot, I was merely asking to see if it is a complete waste of our time to come hunt the Bismark WMA. I plan on asking landowners as well however having only a few days it makes scouting fairly hard and we kind of have to just pick a spot and hope for the best.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I don't want to sound condesneding but, everyone only has a few days of scouting... follow the basics to scouting... the deers stomach... then realize where they are bedding... intercept...

There is a lot of really good public land all over the state... from WMA to PLOTS... take the time to get out there and put your binos to work. No one is going to do that work for you... and remember as the above post stated... what was a waste of time for years can produce the monster that no one saw... except one person...


----------



## kicknjunk (Aug 8, 2007)

Well I guess I will just come out and wing it then. Thanks for the input...


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't know how it is these days, but my dad used to hunt 3B3 with great success. That is the area around Washburn and Stanton. He mainly stuck to the river bottoms. Sorry, that's all I have to offer.


----------



## kicknjunk (Aug 8, 2007)

Well hopefully the area is still decent. I figure with it being river bottom it should hold some decent deer. Does anybody know if any of the WMA land is crop land at all or is it all just untouched forest? Aerial photos show some fields but I don't know if they are just grass fields or actually ag. fields.


----------

